# Comics  > Image Comics >  Image is getting all my money!!

## T-Fine

I am new to comics in the last few months, and now it seems I am obsessed!  For me personally, I am finding that Image far and away has the best titles.

So far, I have loved East of West, Lazarus, Alex + Ada, Saga, Rat Queens, Deadly Class.  Rocket Girl may have potential.

Jury is still out on Black Science, Sex Criminals and Wicked + Divine. Although I am leaning towards dropping those.

Looking forward to wading through this forum and seeing what everyone else is reading.  Image has sucked me into the world of comics.  I didn't think that was possible!

----------


## cc008

I've said it before.. Image is the reason I need to take out student loans for grad school.

----------


## quinnzel

> I've said it before.. Image is the reason I need to take out student loans for grad school.


This this this.

Image is just killing it. I've said it before and I'll say it a million times over. Image consistently comes out with the best new titles and keeps the quality of their existing titles. It's really beyond compare. I bought the first trades of Saga and Velvet a few weeks ago at my local comic shop and the owner told me Velvet is probably his favorite series right now, and I said, "Yeah, it's Image, and in my eyes Image can't really do anything wrong right now, so I thought it'd be time to try it." And he agreed. Image is just on top.

----------


## InformationGeek

I certainly read a lot of Image, but honestly, they are just another company.  They got a lot of mediocre and middle of the road books overall longside their good books that people seem to forget about.  Not everything they have is gold (I mean, did anyone read this week's Intersect?).

----------


## T-Fine

What's funny is when I started a few months back, I didn't look at the publisher.  I just picked out what seemed interesting.  But, 90% of what I chose was Image.  I think Mind Mgmt is the only thing I am reading that isn't Image.  I ordered three trades today without paying attention to publisher.  But, Southern Bastards, Zero, and The Activity...all Image.

----------


## T-Fine

InformationGeek, I agree.  I have found some that don't appeal to me.  But, they are hitting home runs way more times than they strike out.

----------


## harpier

> What's funny is when I started a few months back, I didn't look at the publisher.  I just picked out what seemed interesting.  But, 90% of what I chose was Image.  I think Mind Mgmt is the only thing I am reading that isn't Image.  I ordered three trades today without paying attention to publisher.  But, Southern Bastards, Zero, and The Activity...all Image.


I had exactly the same experience when I started reading comics a few years ago.  I think I caught the front, more or less, of the current Image Comics creative boom—for reference, I started reading right as _Saga_ debuted—but nearly all the comics I pick up monthly are Image.  One Vertigo title, one BOOM! Studios title, a few irregular Dark Horse mini-series series, a handful of Marvel titles that I invariably read in trades, and a whole lot of Image.  More than anything, I think they're more readily accessible to new readers because they're not wrapped up in deep mythologies or cross-overs with other titles.  Unlike most Big-Two superhero titles, they're also more naturally inclined to cultivate a _distinctive_ tone and "look," because part of what licensed properties trade in is familiarity and similarity.  The great ones do it really, really well, but they're often doing very similar things.  Creator-owned properties are more free to engage other literary and pop-culture genres.

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

I look to Image to give me a reason to love comics again since I no longer buy Marvel and DC.  I buy Spawn regularly, and I just picked up Bitch Planet and Graveyard Shift that are pretty good.

----------


## DebkoX

Image is a company of A+ quality.

----------


## Cap10nate

I really enjoy my Image pulls.  Lazarus and Velvet are among my top 3 series going right now.  I would say that Image makes up about 30% of my pull list on a monthly basis.  Well, they would if all the books were released each month.

----------


## Lady Warp Spasm

> I've said it before.. Image is the reason I need to take out student loans for grad school.


LOL...(boy I hope that is not true.) 

I did not understand the love until recently. Granted I am only reading 1 book regularly and trade waiting on a second but for the price, quality and variety I can understand why folks have jumped ship.

----------


## T-Fine

> I look to Image to give me a reason to love comics again since I no longer buy Marvel and DC.  I buy Spawn regularly, and I just picked up Bitch Planet and Graveyard Shift that are pretty good.


Just picked up Bitch Planet tonight. Also grabbed the first three issues of Tooth and Claw. Then grabbed the first issue of Low, Velvet and They're Not Like Us. We will see if that produces more favorites.

I am through volume 3 of Revival.  Not sure what I think.  At times I really like it. But there is some stuff with the artwork and the lettering that can be distracting and annoying.  I have gone this far.  I will probably continue.

----------


## T-Fine

> LOL...(boy I hope that is not true.) 
> 
> I did not understand the love until recently. Granted I am only reading 1 book regularly and trade waiting on a second but for the price, quality and variety I can understand why folks have jumped ship.


What is the Image book you are reading?

----------


## Nightcrawler92

Boy, Let me tell you: I AM IN THE EXACT SAME BOAT!

----------


## Detox

Same here. Image gets about 85% of my comic allowance these days.

----------


## HawkAndSteel

Especially considering how affordable their trades are, theyre taking over my apartment.

----------


## Lady Warp Spasm

> What is the Image book you are reading?


Rasputin. The only one that appeals me on a variety of levels (although Velvet is a lot of fun.)

----------


## InformationGeek

> InformationGeek, I agree.  I have found some that don't appeal to me.  But, they are hitting home runs way more times than they strike out.


They have an average batting record in my mind.  They have an equal amounts of hits (Southern Bastards, Manifest Destiny, Chew) and misses (Intersect, Drumhellar, Wayward).  They also put out an equal amount of blandish, average, and or middle of the road material as any company (Shutter, Goners, Sex, Sovereign, and Nowhere Men all come to mind) does now.  It's just no one really talks about those books or they forget about them.

They also struck me as the kind of company that worries me that they are a bit too... lax at points with letting their creators run free with no seemingly obvious editor or person to tell them to settle down.  Sure, a creator should be allowed to write and be able to create whatever he wants, but sometimes... you need a guy to tell him or her no.  It's best summed up like this:




> The double-edge sword of the unrestrained creator: Give a guy with a lot of creativity completely free bounds to do whatever he wants, he will create some fascinating things and he'll create some completely utter crap.

----------


## Joker

I'm really curious if you actually understand how Image works or what the intent of the company is? Because the thing that worries you about the company, is exactly the point of the company.

----------


## harpier

> They have an average batting record in my mind.  They have an equal amounts of hits (Southern Bastards, Manifest Destiny, Chew) and misses (Intersect, Drumhellar, Wayward).  They also put out an equal amount of blandish, average, and or middle of the road material as any company (Shutter, Goners, Sex, Sovereign, and Nowhere Men all come to mind) does now.  It's just no one really talks about those books or they forget about them.
> 
> They also struck me as the kind of company that worries me that they are a bit too... lax at points with letting their creators run free with no seemingly obvious editor or person to tell them to settle down.  Sure, a creator should be allowed to write and be able to create whatever he wants, but sometimes... you need a guy to tell him or her no.  It's best summed up like this:


Like any publisher, it's going to have hits and misses and a lot of strong (but less exceptional) stuff in between, but I have to say Image's batting average is well above any domestic comics publisher that I'm aware of.  Their best are the best on the shelves.  Their worst are at least _interesting_ and ambitious train wrecks (as opposed to derivative, boring schlock).  And the middle of their catalog is routinely better and more consistent and less like everything else than what's coming out of the other major publishers, including the range of independents, which also allow for creator-owned properties.

And editing, while generally a useful and productive critical process, is also sometimes interfering, short-sighted or unconcerned with the immediate agenda of a particular title.  Editors, after all, are as variable in quality as creators.  And since most titles, even for creator-owned properties, are collaborative efforts, there are already more than one self-critical eye on any given series.  So far, the model has worked spectacularly.  Added editorial oversight—in addition to what is already in place—doesn't seem very pressing or, indeed, beneficial.

----------


## JJ Fiegel

> I'm really curious if you actually understand how Image works or what the intent of the company is? Because the thing that worries you about the company, is exactly the point of the company.


All writing needs editing. Even Eichiro Oda has an editor, and one he actually listens to. Not saying I agree with him, but it is a legitimate concern.

----------


## Sandman55

I am very into about 9 new series right now and 7 are imag .  I love Black Science, Fade Out, Wytches and Saga.  Deadly Class is good as is Outcast. Fatale was outstanding.  They do a great job at making comics that aren't super hero based like DC and Marvel.  Almost forgot about Bitch Planet which is awesome.   Seems a lot of you guys like velvet.  Maybe need to check that one out.



I love a few of the series with a passion though.  I'm definitely blown away considering I had never touched comics until about two years ago.

They also have mor than a handful of series that I tried and almost enjoyed .  Southern Basterds for example.  I don't love it but not a bad series.  Copperhead and Cowl are a couple more that didn't do it for me, but are solid titles .

----------


## fuzzdaddy

I already have 5 Image books (Tooth & Claw, Lazarus, Fade Out, Thief of Thieves, Velvet) on my list.  Plus, with the recent Humble Bundle offering, I have a whole bunch more to read that may warrant adding to my list (Southern Bastards, Deadly Class, Saga, COWL, and more).  They are good at offering cheap entry points into new series with their 9.99 TPBs.

----------


## Winterboy

I'm buying Velvet, Lazarus, Fade Out, Jupiter Legacy, COWL, Black Science, Copperhead, Zero and waiting for Paper Girls and Injection. 

 :Cool: 

After every Marvel event my Image list grows.

----------


## The Fn Man

Just like every company they have some Great titles and some miserable titles. My only issue with Image is that sometimes books disappear and you have no idea what happened.

----------


## klynn

Image is quickly becoming my favorite publisher.  

The single issues (and then digital backups) I buy are Lazarus, Velvet, Death Vigil, Rat Queens & Copperhead.  I'll definitely add Monstress to this list (and possibly Paper Girls).  

I read a few others digitally when they come down in price: Bitch Planet, Jupiter's Legacy, Pretty Deadly, IXth Generation and will most likely add Jupiter's Circle and Chononaughts to that.  

And I trade wait Saga.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Couldn't stand Saga

I'm reading 

Ratqueens
Chew
Nailbiter
Copperhead
Spread
Birthright
The Autumnlands 
Wytches
oh and Outcast
and Morning Glories

Looking forrward / thinking about Nameless and Secret Indentities

----------


## Rocket Rick

Here's what I get from Image every month: (not in any particular order) Deadly Class, Rat Queens, Manifest Destiny, The Mercenary Sea, Velvet, Rocket Girl, The Walking Dead, Jupiter's Legacy, Low, Death Vigil, Birthright, The Fade Out, Wytches, Penny Dora and the Wishing Box, Peter Panzerfaust, Saga, Alex + Ada and the Autumnlands. 

Kinda heavy on my expenses but all worth it.

----------


## DebkoX

I just ordered Southern Bastards and the Divine + Wicked.
What appeals about Image most is the superb diversity on offer and the prices! The TPBS are half the cost of a Marvel TPB.

----------


## ultimate jezebel

> Just like every company they have some Great titles and some miserable titles. My only issue with Image is that sometimes books disappear and you have no idea what happened.


This. The Top Cow line started of strong and now it seems only Witchblade is lingering on...but when I started buying comics again back in the late 90s, it started of with Top Cow books.

But some of their books are on my pull-list these days.

----------


## cc008

> I just ordered Southern Bastards and the Divine + Wicked.
> What appeals about Image most is the superb diversity on offer and the prices! The TPBS are half the cost of a Marvel TPB.


100%

So diverse. They offer every type of book imaginable (slight exaggeration).  The types of books I'm reading from Image alone span from a time piece like Deadly Class to the sci-fi western Drifter, to crime noir Southern Bastards. Every book I pull from Image, I pull because it offers a different reading experience than anything a super hero comic from Marvel or DC or anywhere else can give me.

----------


## DeeTen

I'm still relatively new to comics but so far Image has had most of my attention. I currently read, in no particular order; Saga, East of West (my absolute favorite), Manifest Destiny, Black Science, Bitch Planet, Fade Out, Low (Second favorite), and the Wicked and the Divine. Image consumes a good amount of my pull list.

----------


## Detox

> 100%
> 
> So diverse. They offer every type of book imaginable (slight exaggeration).  The types of books I'm reading from Image alone span from a time piece like Deadly Class to the sci-fi western Drifter, to crime noir Southern Bastards. Every book I pull from Image, I pull because it offers a different reading experience than anything a super hero comic from Marvel or DC or anywhere else can give me.


Absolutely this here. Sci-fi is my genre of choice and the selection/quality from Image is outstanding.

----------


## John Aston

Image is now my late 90s to mid 2000s Vertigo. I've added Deadly Class, Black Science and Outcast to my trade waiting list. A lot of my go-to artists seem to be heading or headed to Image, which is great. 

On deck, are the first trades of Alex + Ada and Trees. 

I gave Pretty Deadly and East of West a fair shot, but had to pass. The art of both books are fantastic. I'm looking at giving Revival, Low, Sex Criminals, Bitch Planet and Thief of Thieves a shot.

The only Image comic I read monthly is Savage Dragon. In collections: Invincible, Walking Dead, Stray Bullets, Chew, Lazarus, Southern Bastards, Velvet, Saga, Manhattan Projects, and whatever short series Brubaker/Phillips are creating.

As a fan of Ross Campbell, I would love to see him back on a creator-owned project. Loved his work on Glory. Somebody should partner with Scott Kollins (with a decent colorist) for something, too.

----------


## Sparko

Image isn't getting all of my money, but certainly more than what I would have imagined in the past. 

I collect in trade:

Black Science
Deadly Class
East of West
Five Ghosts
Manhattan Projects
Prophet
Outcast
Walking Dead

Upcoming trades:

Drifter
Fuse
Lazarus
Low
Roche Limit
The Fade Out

Tried and didn't like enough:

Pretty Deadly
Great Pacific
Zero

Bought one shots or mini's and will keep:

Fatale
Severed
The Infinite Horizon
A few Hickman Books:
Nightly News
Pax Romana
The Red Wing
A Red Mass For Mars
Transhuman

Bought and haven't read:

Nowhere Men

----------


## Daredevil is Legend

Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.

----------


## cc008

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


One of the two main characters from The Fuse is black. Off the tippy top of my head..

----------


## Ragdoll

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


Nailbiter and The Fuse have black male leads, and plenty of their comics have main characters who aren't black or white, just a vague tan race.

----------


## Winterboy

My list:
Image: Cooperhead, Velvet, Black Science, Lazarus, Jupiter Legacy, Zero, Casanova, The Fade Out, Manhattan Projects, C.O.W.L.
DC/Vertigo: Grayson, Fables, Names
Valiant: Divinity, Imperium
IDW: G.I.J.oe
Marvel: Daredevil, Black Widow, Magneto, Deathlok

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


A Voice in the Dark features an African-American woman as protagonist. Probably the most diverse cast in terms of race, gender and sexuality I've seen in any comic so far (also it's very good).
Saga would be another one here, though that's more of an ensemble cast situation plus a lot of fantasy species.
ODY-C has about every skincolour you can think of, the main character isn't white.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I am through volume 3 of Revival.  Not sure what I think.  At times I really like it. But there is some stuff with the artwork and the lettering that can be distracting and annoying.  I have gone this far.  I will probably continue.


Revival gets dull at times, but damn  if they didn't suck me in with their dumb mysteries. I can't bail now. I have that same issue with Morning Glories. Some months I %^&*ing hate it, but when they get good, it is all worth it.

----------


## Detox

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


Dee from Rat Queens. Reyn...maybe?

----------


## cc008

> A Voice in the Dark features an African-American woman as protagonist. Probably the most diverse cast in terms of race, gender and sexuality I've seen in any comic so far (also it's very good).
> Saga would be another one here, though that's more of an ensemble cast situation plus a lot of fantasy species.
> ODY-C has about every skincolour you can think of, the main character isn't white.


The main group in Deadly Class is a diverse group of kids too.

----------


## DeeTen

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


Bitch Planet is a good one.

----------


## cc008

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


I could be mistaken, but I believe the main protagonist of the second arc of Pretty Deadly is also black.

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

> Do they have any black protagonist except for Spawn?Just wondering.


In the early days of Image, there was Shadowhawk.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> I certainly read a lot of Image, but honestly, they are just another company.  They got a lot of mediocre and middle of the road books overall longside their good books that people seem to forget about.  Not everything they have is gold (I mean, did anyone read this week's Intersect?).


The other funny thing I find is that some ppl talk about Image as if it's self-producing publisher.  I think only the titles from the various imprints' head honchos (Walking Dead, Spawn, Witchblade, etc) actually are "produced" by Image.  BKV and Rucka could've easily taken Saga and Lazarus to Dark Horse or BOOM!  I don't give Image credit for East of West or Revival or Manifest Destiny.  Image doesn't even edit some titles they publish.

It'd almost be like giving the Nugget Rib Cook-Off (aka Reno BBQ festival) credit for making such great BBQ.  Well...they don't.  It's the chefs who go there that provide the food, not the cook-off hosts.

But I know, it's just semantics.  The titles do have the Image stamp on the cover, so they're no doubt Image titles.  But they're really the creators' titles, not Image's (for the most part).  I won't praise Image for the titles that are out since they have no creative say (again, for the most part), but I will praise Image for being the go-to publisher for a lot of high-quality creators.  

I'll also give Image credit for turning down alot of pitches they get (allegedly).  They aren't just some publishing whore.




> Image is just killing it. I've said it before and I'll say it a million times over. Image consistently comes out with the best new titles and keeps the quality of their existing titles


like this is pretty much exactly what i was talking about.  _Image_ doesn't "keep the quality" of all of their existing titles (again, WD, Invincible, etc being the exception), that's up to the creators.

Even the title is misleading.  How much of our $ is Image really getting?  The creators pay _them_.  I think our money mostly goes to the creators?

edit:
Not that I'm ripping on any posters or fans or anything.  Hell, I'm sure even I slip out the general "man, Image is so good" from time to time.  It's just an observation.

----------


## Joker

Well, Image as a publisher do decide what gets published under their banner. (and yes, they do reject about 90% of what's submitted) So they are in a sense keeping the quality. While last I knew, the submission only requires 5 completed pages of comics, you do have to largely know how and where your story ends. They're looking for considered work. 

Also, Kirkman being a partner doesn't change how his books are produced vs any other title. He can afford an editor, but that's still a choice he's made. He doesn't have to have one, and Image aren't providing that for him. 

Image front the production costs on a book, and take that money back out of sales. The creators won't get paid until Image has made its cost back. After that, it is all profit in the creators pocket. Image are a publisher, but they really don't operate like most other publishers in the comics business.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Also, Kirkman being a partner doesn't change how his books are produced vs any other title. He can afford an editor, but that's still a choice he's made. He doesn't have to have one, and Image aren't providing that for him.


right, but him providing his own editor, or choosing not to, is still an "_Image decision_", per se, since he's an executive at Image.  The 5 partners/heads of the different imprints are what I consider to "be" Image.  Kirkman's Image work "is" Image.  Savage Dragon "is" Image.  I'm not 100% sure of the involvement, but I'd guess anything under the TMP or Top Cow label "is" Image, imo.  These are self-sustaining titles by the Image partners themselves.  They're representative of Image, if you will.  Greg Rucka's Image work "is not" Image.  Skullkickers "is not" Image.  They're the creators', and those creators essentially just pay Image for the resources and Image stamp, as we've pointed out.  

I almost want to say something like if someone wanted to sue Todd McFarlane for breach of contract over some lettering deal, they could probably easily include Image as a defendant.  If someone wanted to sue Ales Kot for the same offense, they could include Image as a defendant, but I'm sure it'd be more difficult to find judgment against them.

----------


## Daredevil is Legend

Thanks to everyone that answered my question!

----------


## Sandman55

Image is now dropping Descender on us too?!

picked up three image comics today.  Black Science #12, Saga #26, and Descender #1.   For a horror fix image gives me Wytches and Outcast.  Then you have Brubaker and Phillips releasing amazing crime stuff with Fade Out and the new Criminal one shot.  Deadly class I have refallen in love with recently.  Colors are outstanding especially if you are an 80s person.  I am new to comics and must say I wouldn't be nearly as into the medium if Image wasn't around.  I do love Batman, and Sandman current titles.  As well as old DC stuff like Swamp Thing.  But as far as the new stuff is concerned, DC and Marvel aren't really coming close to image.

----------


## DIVINITY

> I have found some that don't appeal to me.  But, they are hitting home runs way more times than they strike out.


+1

10char

----------


## Winterboy

Just read Starlight tpb. 

MM's old Flash Gordon is awesome. Fingers crossed for a sequel.  :Cool:

----------


## Sousa

I've started to get into Image and one if the biggest selling points apart from you know, great work and all , but that they are mainly limited series . For me, that's a big selling point because you don't have to worry if Saga gets an issue 300 or something like that . I picked up the first TPB of Saga and Nailbiter the other day and I'm excited to get into them. I already read Revival and thought it was pretty good, can't wait to get more into it

----------


## Moose100

Image is awesome! Descender blew my mind! But can anyone tell me what East of West is about ive read the first three trades and honestly can't get a handle on it outside of the APocalypse is coming. Its weird Its like I like it but for some reason I feel like im missing something?

----------


## Mr`Orange

> Couldn't stand Saga



There are very few people who don't like Saga, but I am one of them too. I just didn't get the hype around it.

----------


## Moose100

> There are very few people who don't like Saga, but I am one of them too. I just didn't get the hype around it.


I like it but better in trade

----------


## Mr`Orange

Image does have a lot of diverse books on its roster, but if it wasn't for the cheap introductory price of its trades I wouldn't own half of what I do. I feel comfortable putting down a few quid to try out a complete story via a $9.99 Image trade rather than paying the $4.99 for a single issue Marvel comic as I have done so recently. And with the prohibitive exchange rates in British comic shops, trying single issues is becoming less and less appealing. In one shop I paid £3.25 for a $3.99 comic, that's a tad less than I pay for an Image introductory trade.

----------


## Moose100

> Image does have a lot of diverse books on its roster, but if it wasn't for the cheap introductory price of its trades I wouldn't own half of what I do. I feel comfortable putting down a few quid to try out a complete story via a $9.99 Image trade rather than paying the $4.99 for a single issue Marvel comic as I have done so recently. And with the prohibitive exchange rates in British comic shops, trying single issues is becoming less and less appealing. In one shop I paid £3.25 for a $3.99 comic, that's a tad less than I pay for an Image introductory trade.


Exactly!! I say this all the time. Their publishing plan is just superior to Marvel or DC's.

----------


## Mr`Orange

I read the first few issues and it didn't do anything for me, though I am tempted by the Oversized hardcover they have released... I'm a sucker for hardbacks.

----------


## Mr`Orange

> Exactly!! I say this all the time. Their publishing plan is just superior to Marvel or DC's.


Marvel has the worst trade policy I have come across, it is so inconsistent, with nothing kept in print for long, or many re prints, but have some really interesting titles. DC has a great reprint and stock policy but not that many books I like, Image have captured lightning in a bottle with a combination of great books and fantastic support in their price point and stock of trades.

----------


## Moose100

> Marvel has the worst trade policy I have come across, it is so inconsistent, with nothing kept in print for long, or many re prints, but have some really interesting titles. DC has a great reprint and stock policy but not that many books I like, Image have captured lightning in a bottle with a combination of great books and fantastic support in their price point and stock of trades.


Marvel is overpriced too. Its stuff for 30 or 40 dollars that is like 4 comics worth of material. Like seriously?? Like some is worth getting like Jenkins' Inhumans. Its worth it for the quality but stuff like Uncanny Avengers are chrging 27 or more for only four issues of story and a cheap made hardcover isn't what's up lol.

----------


## buffalorock

> Marvel is overpriced too. Its stuff for 30 or 40 dollars that is like 4 comics worth of material. Like seriously?? Like some is worth getting like Jenkins' Inhumans. Its worth it for the quality but stuff like Uncanny Avengers are chrging 27 or more for only four issues of story and a cheap made hardcover isn't what's up lol.


Haha that was actually one of the factors I looked at when getting back into comics years ago.  DC at the time was cheaper than Marvel and I found myself more interested in their titles so DC it was.  Then Image came along and my trades of their stuff has been quietly increasing, funny that.

----------


## Moose100

> Haha that was actually one of the factors I looked at when getting back into comics years ago.  DC at the time was cheaper than Marvel and I found myself more interested in their titles so DC it was.  Then Image came along and my trades of their stuff has been quietly increasing, funny that.


Yeah they are just good reads. I don't mind putting my money down for something that consistently blows me away. 

Ive been eyeing Valiant as well.

----------


## Mr`Orange

> Marvel is overpriced too. Its stuff for 30 or 40 dollars that is like 4 comics worth of material. Like seriously?? Like some is worth getting like Jenkins' Inhumans. Its worth it for the quality but stuff like Uncanny Avengers are chrging 27 or more for only four issues of story and a cheap made hardcover isn't what's up lol.


Yeah I've noticed that too, the price of the trades are getting a lot higher, a good 50% higher than other companies, and sometimes more.

----------


## Mr`Orange

> Yeah they are just good reads. I don't mind putting my money down for something that consistently blows me away. 
> 
> Ive been eyeing Valiant as well.


Valiant has some fantastic books, a nice variety, even though they are super hero books, they touch on other genres too. I really like Shadowman, Bloodshot and Harbinger, but have been picking up all the first issues trades to test them out. Again at $10 for a 4/5 issue trade is a decent investment.

----------


## Mia

There are roughly 5 Image books I get (mostly in trade). l find the storytelling very good, intelligent and substantive.--and different (in a positive way) from the derivative stuff that comes from the big 2. One pleasant thing I find about Image books is that they are actually re-readable.

----------


## Mr`Orange

> There are roughly 5 Image books I get (mostly in trade). l find the storytelling very good, intelligent and substantive.--and different (in a positive way) from the derivative stuff that comes from the big 2. One pleasant thing I find about Image books is that they are actually re-readable.



What are the five that you get?

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

I'm a big Image supporter as well. I re-entered the comics scene after collecting mainly as a Marvel zombie in the early 90s and returning with Civil War. I've since lost interest in Marvel entirely and collect mainly indies.

I love *Saga*, *Alex + Ada*, *Rat Queens*, *Deadly Class*, *Revival*, *Invincible*, *Walking Dead*, *Ten Grand*, and *Manifest Destiny*. *Sheltered* has been pretty good too, interested to see how it ends. One of my favorite comedy books was their rarely-mentioned 4-issue mini *End Times of Bram & Ben*, I honestly died laughing on quite a few occasions reading that. *Lazarus* just wasn't enough to keep me interested, but it was OK, same with *Sidekick* and *Clone*. *Pretty Deadly* was also kind of "meh", but the art was gorgeous.

I've been meaning to look into: *Wytches*, *Chew*, *Outcast*, *Southern Bastards*, and a couple others.

----------


## Moose100

> I'm a big Image supporter as well. I re-entered the comics scene after collecting mainly as a Marvel zombie in the early 90s and returning with Civil War. I've since lost interest in Marvel entirely and collect mainly indies.
> 
> I love *Saga*, *Alex + Ada*, *Rat Queens*, *Deadly Class*, *Revival*, *Invincible*, *Walking Dead*, *Ten Grand*, and *Manifest Destiny*. *Sheltered* has been pretty good too, interested to see how it ends. One of my favorite comedy books was their rarely-mentioned 4-issue mini *End Times of Bram & Ben*, I honestly died laughing on quite a few occasions reading that. *Lazarus* just wasn't enough to keep me interested, but it was OK, same with *Sidekick* and *Clone*. *Pretty Deadly* was also kind of "meh", but the art was gorgeous.
> 
> I've been meaning to look into: *Wytches*, *Chew*, *Outcast*, *Southern Bastards*, and a couple others.


I did the same thing I stopped in the late 90s and came back with Civil War but stayed with Marvel for a while Im thinking of jumping ship entirely(or semi entirely) and just going Image or Indies and Valiant.

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

> I did the same thing I stopped in the late 90s and came back with Civil War but stayed with Marvel for a while Im thinking of jumping ship entirely(or semi entirely) and just going Image or Indies and Valiant.


The last Marvel book I was reading was Venom, since I was always a fan of the character and thought the secret agent aspect was cool. That cancelled and I got tired of their boring events. Now other than Batman my list is made up of indies from Image, Dark Horse, Valiant, Boom and a couple others.

----------


## Moose100

> The last Marvel book I was reading was Venom, since I was always a fan of the character and thought the secret agent aspect was cool. That cancelled and I got tired of their boring events. Now other than Batman my list is made up of indies from Image, Dark Horse, Valiant, Boom and a couple others.


Yeah I read that Ei8ht book from DH that was an awesome book.

----------


## Kevin's Comics

Oh man I am in LOVE with Image.. I bought almost ALL the Image firsts to introduce myself to some new titels.. The wicked + the divine is a unique concept, Wytches is dark as @#%! and i mesn they have The Walking Dead.. 


Youtube.com/MrKevinsComics

----------


## gantz_alien_killer

I agree with most everyone here. As a long time comic reader mainly Marvel, I was around for the big shakeup when Image was founded. They have come a long way from those early days and it has been such a plus for the industry and comic readers.  I still read more Marvel than anything but I am much more apt to pick up a Image book #1 than I am Marvel, unless it is a new #1 in a current title I already read and I only read one DC title. 

I never thought id praise Image for quality but I have been around long enough to see it happen and I am glad it happened.

----------


## Detox

> I'm a big Image supporter as well. I re-entered the comics scene after collecting mainly as a Marvel zombie in the early 90s and returning with Civil War. I've since lost interest in Marvel entirely and collect mainly indies.
> 
> I love *Saga*, *Alex + Ada*, *Rat Queens*, *Deadly Class*, *Revival*, *Invincible*, *Walking Dead*, *Ten Grand*, and *Manifest Destiny*. *Sheltered* has been pretty good too, interested to see how it ends. One of my favorite comedy books was their rarely-mentioned 4-issue mini *End Times of Bram & Ben*, I honestly died laughing on quite a few occasions reading that. *Lazarus* just wasn't enough to keep me interested, but it was OK, same with *Sidekick* and *Clone*. *Pretty Deadly* was also kind of "meh", but the art was gorgeous.
> 
> I've been meaning to look into: *Wytches*, *Chew*, *Outcast*, *Southern Bastards*, and a couple others.


Give Southern Bastards a look for sure. I doubt you'll regret it!

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

> Give Southern Bastards a look for sure. I doubt you'll regret it!


Just added the first volume to my Amazon wishlist, sounds really good. Now I just need to catch up on my backlog to get to it!

----------


## SloppyJoe

Made an account here just to respond to this thread. TC, I am right there with you.  

I just started reading Image comics two weeks ago and have been binge-downloading ever since. 

I've read about 8 different series so far, with Saga and Black Science definitely being my favorites.

----------


## Dorktron

> Just added the first volume to my Amazon wishlist, sounds really good. Now I just need to catch up on my backlog to get to it!


I just finished the first trade and was kinda "meh" about it overall. It almost feels like a poor man's Scalped to me thus far. I think I will give it one more trade to see if it piques my interest more before I pass judgment though.

----------


## capuga

> Made an account here just to respond to this thread. TC, I am right there with you.  
> 
> I just started reading Image comics two weeks ago and have been binge-downloading ever since. 
> 
> I've read about 8 different series so far, with Saga and Black Science definitely being my favorites.


Welcome to the Image boards SloppyJoe!

----------


## John Aston

Add Nailbiter to the list. Sigh.

----------


## GuyOne

> Just added the first volume to my Amazon wishlist, sounds really good. Now I just need to catch up on my backlog to get to it!


If you want a free preview jump on Comixology today. The first issue of Southern Bastards is free.

----------


## GuyOne

> Made an account here just to respond to this thread. TC, I am right there with you.  
> 
> I just started reading Image comics two weeks ago and have been binge-downloading ever since. 
> 
> I've read about 8 different series so far, with Saga and Black Science definitely being my favorites.


Welcome! I just recently joined as well. I started with TWD a year ago. Got completely caught up and started following it monthly. Since then I've jumped into collecting the volumes of Revival, Outcast, Saga, and Nailbiter. Monthly I collect TWD, Outcast, Saga, Savior, and Kaptara.

Every couple weeks I'm finding a new series to follow and it's driving me bonkers. I can't stop collecting.

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

> If you want a free preview jump on Comixology today. The first issue of Southern Bastards is free.


Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

I've decided to pass on Nameless.  I had high hopes but the first issue did nothing for me.

----------


## Anjohl

The more I read Image titles, the more I am tempted to go all but exclusively Image. There are a couple of mainstream titles I really enjoy, Astro City and All New Hawkeye in particular, but these Image titles just continue to blow my mind, and impress.

You pay less, you get more pages, better quality paper, stories written by the creators, for the creators, and NO RELAUNCHES. I wish someone could push me over the edge. I would love to haul all my Marvel/DC off the shelf, and out of the boxes, and be done with it.

The artists I read "big two" for, Steve Mcniven, and Skottie Young, do so little, that I don't feel like I need to "keep up" with the continuity. I enjoy what Hickman's doing, but TBH, I think it's time to cut that cord.

I was at the comic store last week, and I was looking at the second trade of Southern Bastards, and it's STILL $10! Marvel's floppies are HORRIBLE quality, cost $4, and their trade prices are not much better...things are getting to critical mass for me.

----------


## Sparko

I recently dropped a lot of of Marvel titles myself, as I started finding titles that appealed to me more with Image and other independents. I'm mostly getting trades of everything, getting a lot of full collections on ebay, and pre-ordering through Amazon. I've noticed that lately 75% of my stuff is not Marvel/DC. I still get _Spider-man_, _Daredevil_, _Batman_, _Flash_, and another one or two books like _Silver Surfer_ and _Hawkeye_, but they have that less connected to the whole universe feel at the moment.

----------


## Project37

Love Image and the quality and care they put into their physical product won me over. That said, as much as I love them it can be tough for newcomers to jump in. You often have to start from the beginning (not a bad thing at all, given the high quality of the stories).

----------


## Dorktron

I wasn't even aware that any publishers outside of Image, Dark Horse, Oni, Humanoids, and BOOM existed anymore.  :Wink:

----------


## InformationGeek

> I wasn't even aware that any publishers outside of Image, Dark Horse, Oni, Humanoids, and BOOM existed anymore.


Of course there are!  DC Comics and the manga industry duh! :P

I think there was another company but I think its currently stuck in something kind of dimension where its all about this weird thing called Secret War or something.  Also maybe possibly another company that started with a D... but I think its currently stuck in the past.  Then there's another with an A that I believe is banking on making their dorky titles shocking and dark!

----------


## Moose100

> Love Image and the quality and care they put into their physical product won me over. That said, as much as I love them it can be tough for newcomers to jump in. You often have to start from the beginning (not a bad thing at all, given the high quality of the stories).


I like how you said physical product to mean that they dont print on that super cheap paper.

----------


## Moose100

> Of course there are!  DC Comics and the manga industry duh! :P
> 
> I think there was another company but I think its currently stuck in something kind of dimension where its all about this weird thing called Secret War or something.  Also maybe possibly another company that started with a D... but I think its currently stuck in the past.  Then there's another with an A that I believe is banking on making their dorky titles shocking and dark!


Yknow what shockingly despite the lackluster previous events I actually am enjoying SW.

----------


## InformationGeek

> Yknow what shockingly despite the lackluster previous events I actually am enjoying SW.


I honestly wouldn't mind SW all that much myself, but the fact it derails an entire company's product line for at least a third of the year for stories that will eventually mean nothing in the end to a certain degree... that bugs me.  At least with Flashpoint, which I would compare the event to, the regular DC comics were still going on at the time and wrapping things up.  Also as a reviewer, who isn't all that invested in this event for his own reasons, this is really annoying and disappointing since I want to read my regular Marvel comics.

----------

